# ABSTIMMUNG - das beste User-GT 2007 ---- FULLY (4 v. 6)



## Kint (1. März 2008)

die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 01.03.08 bis 14.03.08 nach folgendem Schema.


jeder forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro kategorie drei stimmen, die in klassischer gold silber bronze oder 1.2.3. manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die kategorie.*

untenstehend sind die Usernamen *rot * markiert. durch numerierung und nennung der namen wird in der jeweiligen Kategorie abgestimmt. 
die abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. ) - Auch wer für "Kint" stimmt hat was falsch gemacht  

Die fotos sind Thumbnails - dh durch anklicken kommt Ihr ins Fotoalbum der User und könnte euch mehr oder größere Bilder ansehen. 

*kommentare dürfen gerne UNTER der Stimmabgabe angefügt werden. *FEUER FREI !


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*gremlino*
Terassenraucher

Benutzerbild von gremlino

Registriert seit: Nov 2005
Bike: Ghost Northshore `07, GT Team LTS `96, Kona Kahuna `04 und Giant ATX `99 für Outdoor, Univega Alpina 5.x für Indoor, Barracuda Dos Equis XX Team an der Wand.......
















Leider ist das Bike nicht ganz sauber und die Fotos sind in dem Keller aufgenommen, aber ich denke das passt!  
*Teileliste:*
*Rahmen: *GT LTS 18" bb 1996
*Steuersatz:* Cane Creek 
*Gabel: *RS Judy DH 1996
*Kurbel: *XTR 1995 (mit Blättern in XTR grau 2006)
*Innenlager:* XTR
*Pedale: *Ritchey *(von Hand hochglanzpoliert)*
*Stütze: *Syncros Hardcore
*Klemme:* GT
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Kevlar 1996
*Vorbau:* Concept Titan *(passt farblich perfekt zur hinteren Wippe)*
*Lenker: *Answer DH 1995
*Flaschenhalter: *Ringle H2O
*Griffe: *GT red
*Züge: *Shimano
*Schaltwerk:* XTR 
*Shifter:* XT
*Umwerfer: *XT
*Kette:* XT
*Kassette:* XT
*Bremsen:* Magura HS 22 Race Line *(von Hand hochglanzpoliert)*
*Bremshebel:* Magura HS 22 Race Line *(von Hand hochglanzpoliert)*
*Laufräder:* X-treme/DT-swiss black
*Reifen: *Continantal Flow
*Schnellspanner:* X-treme



*Janikulus*
Allwetterfahrer

Benutzerbild von Janikulus

Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Ort: Frankreich
Bike: GT: Zaskar(s) - LTS 1 - STS 1000DS - STS Lobo - Xizang - Dyno Slammer - ...
















GT STS 1000DS 1998 16 Zoll:
- RS Revelation Team
- RS Super Deluxe Dämpfer
- Race Face Evolve Kurbeln
- Shimano XT08 Schaltung
- Magura Louise BAT Bremsen 180/160
- Mavic Crosstrail Laufradsatz
- Ritchey Pro Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze, WCS Steuersatz
- Flite Classic Sattel
- ca. 13,7kg

Momentan mein allround Bike...



*Ketterechts*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von Ketterechts

Registriert seit: Jan 2005
Ort: Nordbaden
Bike: Nur welche von 90-98
















Rahmen: GT LTS THERMOPLAST 1996
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla
Steuersatz: Synchros
Schaltung: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Griffgummi: Ritchey TGV
Pedale: Shimano 737
Bremse vorne : Rock Shox Scheibenbremse 
Bremse hinten : XTR V-Brake
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Nabe vorne : White Industries Disc Nabe - 3-Loch - speziell für die Rock Shox Disc Scheibe 
Nabe hinten - GT Hadley
Felgen: Sun Big Mammoth
Reifen: Continental Vapor 2,3"
Computer: Sigma




*Boramaniac*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von Boramaniac

Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Bike: GT STS 1000DS


 



 



 





Die technischen Details:




GT STS 1000DS Projekt: IRBIS (Schneeleopard)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*Master | Torben*
Pfützenplanscher

Benutzerbild von Master | Torben

Registriert seit: Nov 2003
Ort: Leipzig/Jena
Bike: so dies und das
















Dann schick ich doch mal das neue Ross meiner Liebsten ins Rennen.
GT I.Drive5
Bisschen Info vorab (viele von euch kennen sicher den Aufbauthread zu diesem Rad 

Geplant als Ersatz für das Focus Vario meiner Freundin hab ich ihr seit letztem Jahr im Geheimen dieses I.Drive5 aufgebaut. Der Rahmen wurde in ihrer Wunschfarbe pulverbeschichtet und neue, angefertigte Decals bekommen.


*[email protected]*
Mitglied

Registriert seit: Feb 2008












Das ist mein ´96 LTS. Ein eher kleines, aber sehr wendiges Fahrrad, mit dem ich auch einige kleine Rennen gefahren bin. Nachdem ich es nun mehr als drei Jahre im Keller habe stehen lassen, hatte ich mich Anfang des Jahres entschieden, es wieder zu reanimieren. Ich werde es wohl nicht ganz bis zum Endtermin schaffen, deshalb stelle ich es schon mal rein. Es wird noch Änderungen an der Kettenführung geben und wenn die Hope Scheibenbremse von ihrer Generalüberholung wieder da ist, wird auch diese mein Bike schmücken.
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und ich habe hier schon einpaar sehr schöne Räder gesehen.




*versus*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von versus

Registriert seit: Apr 2002
Ort: zh
Bike: GT Zaskar LE ´96 | GT Zaskar ´98 | GT XCR 1000 ´99 | GT ZR 2000 ´99 | GT XCR i2k ´00 | Klein Quantum Pro ´01 | Kona Coiler Dee-Lux ´04 | BIRIA TITANAL ´92
















grobe teileliste:
xcr mit discs und in neuem glanz-hinterbau
xcr 1000 team rahmen in 18", bzw. M
manitou skareb super air
fox float dämpfer
syncros vorbau + lenker
ritchey wcs stütze 
xt innenlager, kurbel, umwerfer, schaltwerk
sram rocket shifter
ringle bottlecage
time atac carbon world champion 

neu:
hinterbau mit allen lagern
magura marta sl
mavic crosslink disc
conti speed king supersonic
fizik nisene

gewicht 12,1kg



*mountymaus*
WP: GTeam no way Girls

Benutzerbild von mountymaus

Registriert seit: Nov 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Xizang Team, GT Zaskar Race, GT ZR 1.0, GT LTS 1, GT Karakoram, GT ZR3000 Storck Bandit (zerlegt), Storck Adrenalin,
















*Rahmen:* GT LTS-1 1996
*Gabel:* Answer Manitou EFC DH
*Steuersatz:* Hope
*Vorbau:* Hope
*Lenker:* GT
*Schalthebel:* Shimano XT
*Bremse:* Magura 10th aniversary
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XTR
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR
*Innenlager:* Shimano Deore XT 
*Kurbel:* TUNE Bigfoot
*Pedale:* Shimano XTR 
*Kette:* Shimano XT 
*Sattelstütze:* Syncros
*Sattel:* Selle Italia LDY
*Sattelschnellspanner:* HOPE
*Nabe vorn:* Answer Manitou EFC
*Nabe hinten:* Hadley mit Titanfreilauf
*Schnellspanner:* HOPE
*Flaschenhalter:* Ringle H2O





*SixTimesNine*
9999,99

Benutzerbild von SixTimesNine

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Connemara, Sønder Vorupør u. Doccione di Sotto
Bike: GT Peace
















The boys in the crew love leather. And rubber? Yeah, and rubber, too!
But most of all they *L*ove*T*o*S*ee CARBON!!!

Rahmen: 96er LTS 19"
Gabel: Fox Vanilla 125 RLC
Dämpfer: RockShox Deluxe
Steuersatz: Chris King ohne Schriftzug
Lager: Stöckli
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Vorbau: Moots
Lenker: Schmolke
LR vo: White Industries mit Mavic X317
LR hi: Hügi mit Mavic X517
Schaltung: SRAM X.O. Carbon Trigger
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O. Carbon, langer Käfig
Umwerfer: SRAM X Gen
Kurbel: RaceFace
Pedale: Syncros race chromoly
Bremse vo: Gatorbrake 8 Kolben, 203 mm
Bremse hi: Avid Tri Align
Bremsgriff vo: Gatorbrake
Bremsgriff hi: Real
Mäntel: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*BonelessChicken*
zeitlich zurückgeblieben

Benutzerbild von BonelessChicken

Registriert seit: Oct 2003
Bike: der Stall ist jetzt voll genug
















*Rahmen:* GT LTS 1996 (Ball Burnished mit Titanwippe, Grösse: 18")
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Judy DH mit Eibach Stahlfedern und Shockbone Carbon Bremsbrücke
*Steuersatz:* Chris King 1 1/8"
*Vorbau:* Answer A-Tac 1 1/8"
*Lenker:* Bontrager Titec 140 PG Titanium
*Griffe:* Ritchey Truegrip WCS
*Schalthebel:* Shimano XTR 950
*Schaltzüge:* Nokon
*Bremshebel:* Shimano XTR 950
*Bremszüge:* Nokon
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XTR 950
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR 950
*Innenlager:* Shimano XTR BB-UN 91 73 mm, Achslänge 113 mm
*Kurbel:* Race Face Turbine LP mit SRP Kettenblattschrauben
*Pedale:* Odyssey Shark Bite
*Kette:* Shimano XTR 7401
*Kassette:* Shimano XTR CS-M900
*Bremse vorne:* Shimano XTR V-Brake
*Booster vorne:* Gorilla
*Bremse hinten:* Shimano XTR V-Brake
*Booster hinten:* Footwork
*Sattelstütze:* American Classic 27,0 mm
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Titanium Kevlar
*Sattelschnellspanner:* Tune Würger
*Naben:* Shimano XTR 950
*Schnellspanner:* Shimano XTR 950
*Felgen:* Mavic 217
*Reifen:* IRC Mythos XC 2.1 Kevlar


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

meine meinung:

1. boramaniac
2. mountymaus
3. mastertorben


das irbis ist schön, mal was anderes, das rote lts in echt noch schöner als auf den bildern, und wer der frau sowas wie torben hinstellt hat nen punkt verdient.


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

1. janikulus
2. mastertorben
3. versus


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. März 2008)

1. Ketterechts
2. mountymaus
3. Janikulus


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. März 2008)

1. Ketterechts

2. Versus

3. Gremlino


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2008)

1. Janikulus

2. Master/Torben

3. Boramaniac


----------



## armin-m (1. März 2008)

1. Janikulus
2. Ketterechts
3. Mountymaus


----------



## planetsmasher (1. März 2008)

hoffe ich kann nächstes jahr auch mit so nem schönen rad, wie die hier gezeigten an den start gehen.

1. versus
2. ketterechts
3. sixtimesnine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

1.Ketterechts

2.mountymaus

3.boromaniac


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

1. ketterechts
2. versus
3. master/torben


----------



## pilato (1. März 2008)

1. Master | Torben
2. SixTimesNine
3. mountymaus


----------



## carlosI (1. März 2008)

1.Ketterechts; am Schönsten !!!
2.SixTimesNine; Schöner, weil mutig
3.mountymaus; Schön mit Rot


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

1. ketterechts - GTs schönster fully-rahmen (geradeste sattelstütze aller thermoplastrahmen) stimmig aufgebaut UND wir ritten einst seite an seite  

2. BonelessChicken - feines lts mit zwar unauffälligen, aber funktionellen parts  

3. montymaus - schöner bb-rahmen liebevoll aufgebaut (obwohl ich immer noch nicht so ganz von der sattel-, griff- und reifenfarbe zu den eloxteilen überzeugt bin) UND auch wir hatten schon das vergnügen


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

1. mountymaus
2. Ketterechts
3. Janikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

1. Versus
2. Mountymaus
3. [email protected]


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. März 2008)

1. mountymaus
2. SixTimesNine
3. BonelessChicken


----------



## tofu1000 (1. März 2008)

1. Gremlino
2. Ketterechts
3. Boramaniac


----------



## matthew (1. März 2008)

1. gremlino
2. ketterechts
3. boneless chicken


----------



## SixTimesNine (1. März 2008)

1.Ketterechts
2.Boramaniac
3.Master|Torben


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. März 2008)

1. Boramaniac
2. Janikulus
3. mountymaus

1. Eines der wenigen Bikes, die auch mit Doppelbrückengabel zu gefallen wissen, die Geometrie sieht nicht völlig verhunzt aus. Schöne Umsetzung des Farbkonzepts.
2. In sich stimmiger Aufbau, wie aus einem Guß, funktionelle Ausstattung, draufsetzen und losfahren!
3. Platz 1 hätte es sein können mit blackwall Reifen, schwarzen Griffen und schwarzem Sattel. Das rot der genannten Teile beisst sich leider ein wenig mit den anderen roten Komponenten, wirkt etwas überladen. Der restliche Aufbau ist hingegen absolut Top


----------



## zwinki86 (1. März 2008)

1. master torben
2. versus
3. janikulus


----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2008)

1. Janikulus - ich finde das gebogene Sitzrohr an sich immer noch $cheiße - aber schöner kann man es kaum verpacken. Macht mich an!

2. Versus - klassisches i-Drive neu belebt. Von wegen, mit diesen Rahmen ergibt´s nie ein leichtes Bike! Ha!

3. Mountymaus - Mut zur Farbe wird belohnt. Gaaanz viel Mut zu gaaanz viel Farbe bringt in meiner Wertung Platz 3 ;-)


----------



## toncoc (1. März 2008)

1. versus
2. master torben
3. entfällt, mit den sts kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden


----------



## KaZuO (1. März 2008)

1. versus
2. Ketterechts
3. Boramaniac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butsche2002 (1. März 2008)

1. Master/Torben..............  geile farbe
2. versus.........................  schöner rahmen
3. mountymaus.................  schön rot


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2008)

1. Versus
2. Ketterechts
3. Boramaniac


----------



## tamaiti (2. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. Boramaniac
3. versus

.....schwierig schwierig.....master/torben gefällt mir nämlich auch sehr gut!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2008)

1. versus 
2. mountymaus 
3. ketterechts


----------



## gnss (2. März 2008)

1. versus
2. mountymaus
3. [email protected]


----------



## Boramaniac (2. März 2008)

1. janikulus
2. versus
3. Master Torben


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2008)

1. Mountymaus
2. Ketterechts
3. sixtimesnine


----------



## ikimasu (2. März 2008)

1. gremlino
2. versus
3. SixTimesNine

Schöne Räder habt ihr da


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. März 2008)

1. Mountymaus schön rot 
2. ketterechts
3. janikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (2. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine
2. Janikulus
3. Ketterechts

mountymaus und Master | Torben stehen ebenfalls auf dem dritten Podestplatz


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. März 2008)

1. Master|Torben
2. Boramaniac
3. Ketterechts


----------



## Ketterechts (2. März 2008)

1. Master/Torben   -  sehr lecker
2. BonelessChicken  -  LTS ist immer schön
3. Versus    -    weiß ist das neue schwarz


----------



## Deleted 5247 (3. März 2008)

1. BonelessChicken
2. Ketterechts
3. gremlino


----------



## Stemmel (3. März 2008)

1. versus (vermutlich ist Weiß doch eine meiner Lieblingsfarben...) 

2. mountymaus (weil 'in natura' sind die Reifen gar nicht so rot) 

3. ketterechts


Daggi
(die - ohne Absprache - zum gleichen Ergebnis wie Manni gekommen ist)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. März 2008)

1. Boramaniac
2. Versus
3. Master | Torben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (3. März 2008)

1. Janikulus
2. Master Torben
3. Mountymaus


----------



## chrrup150 (3. März 2008)

1.Ketterechts
2.mastertorben
3.versus


----------



## Backfisch (4. März 2008)

1. mountymaus
2. janikulus
3. master torben


----------



## gremlino (4. März 2008)

BonelessChicken     
mountymaus    
[email protected] 

Mein eigenes lasse ich persönlich aus meiner Bewertung raus.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. März 2008)

1. BonelessChicken
2. gremlino
3. sixtimesnine


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

1. ketterechts (liebevoll aufgebaut und das Rad wird gefahren!)
2. versus (stylefactor)
3. MasterTorben


----------



## DefektesKind (5. März 2008)

1.versus.....................weiss,Berge...das passt  
2.ketterechts..............pur und schön
3.nö


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. März 2008)

1. [email protected]

2. BonelessChicken

3. Ketterechts


----------



## ReeN! (9. März 2008)

1: Master|Torben
2:Boramaniac
3: [email protected]


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

1. Ketterechts
2. Versus
3. gremlino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (10. März 2008)

1. SixTimesNine - nc
2. Boramaniac  - wirkt sehr brutal  
3. mountymaus - gewagte Farben!!  es beisst richtig  in den Augen


----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

Oh shit, hier weiß ich gar nicht, was ich wählen soll. Sehen alle gleich verkrüppelt aus. *wegduck* Na gut:
1. boramaniac
2. janikulus
3. gremlino


----------



## oldman (14. März 2008)

1. versus - ich kenn rahmen persoenlich
2. boramaniac - der mut gehoert belohnt... weiss...
3. janikulus - schoen


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

---------------------------------closed--------------------


----------

